# $50 or 2 mags sigma



## blueball (Dec 24, 2009)

can`t decide which one ,kinda leaning towards the $50 rebate since the pistol came with two mags already.never owned many hand guns whats yalls opinion ,thanks


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm getting the mags since I got the weapon cheap enough already. I have not found 16 rd mags online yet but I'd guess that for two of them shipped it'll be more than the $50 rebate.


Edit: OK, I just did a quick search and the lowest online price I found was $38 each for the 16rd 9mm mags, fyi.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I’d go with the mags unless I really needed the money for something else… like ammo. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Definitely the mags. Go price those things.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Searched some more and we're down to $34 each + shipping. I'm sticking with the free mags. Agent should have the gun today - maybe me too!


----------



## blueball (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks fo everyones opinion still undecided but still thinbking, what would be the advantage of having more mags


----------



## Mountaingoat61 (Dec 30, 2009)

Advantage is fewer reloads while shooting. I opted for the $50 and kinda wish I had gone with the mags. Especially when I'm out with the family and we're taking turns. But I've also taught my daughter how to load a mag. just my 2cents.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mountaingoat61 said:


> Advantage is fewer reloads while shooting.


That's the main thing for me. The magazines will also always have some monetary value. Can the same be said of what the $50 will go to?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mags. Shooting two mags at the range and then reloading them is a pain in the ass and a killer on your thumb unless you have a re-loader, then it's just the pain. Get as many mags as you can afford for every gun you shoot regularly, IMHO.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You need to shoot often and a fair number of rounds to become and stay proficient. On the premise this will be your SD/HD/Target gun I reccomend getting the mag's. My system is to prove out at least 2 mags for use in defensive applications and use others for most, not all, of my range time.
Your defense mags should be cleaned and cycled several times per year but not in a manner that might cause excessive wear. 

tumbleweed


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Take the mags always take the mags!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mailing my form in tomorrow - two 16rd 9mm mags, please.


----------

